# I have placed my deposit!!!



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so happy to announce that I have just put a deposit on an upcoming litter from a fantastic breeder. I am still on the fence about the sex of the puppy, the breeder assures me that having two females will work just as well as having a male/female combo but I know from people here that it does not always work out that way. The breeder does not allow people to pick their pup but she picks for them and sometimes what people want for the sex of the dog they do not get because the breeder suits the dog to them not by the sex or color but from her extensive testing she does with the puppies to make perfect matches. So I am a little concerned about that as well, but she does know I would prefer a male over a female and would prefer an all black or a black sable over anything else. 

Here is the link to the breeders website as well as a link to the puppies pedigree from the parents I have chosen. She also told me I can transfer my deposit to another litter so I will also post the other planned breeding (same sire, different dam to the litter I have a current deposit on) She told me because I want a Sch. dog that either breeding will work so would like some advice on that as well... 

Puppies - Stormymagic Shepherds

Line-breeding for the progency of V Ex vom Maibachtal and V Judy z Vojanky (this is the pedigree for the litter I have a deposit on right now)

Line-breeding for the progency of V Ex vom Maibachtal and Stormymagic's Farrah


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just asking this based on previous posts...are you feeling more connected to the dog you already have? It's a lot of work having 2 dogs close in age, especially GSD's. if you are ready and feel the dog you have is all set, then I wish you the best of luck. As far as gender and based on the ages of the dogs, a male might be a better fit. I know that my female GSD has gotten more mature and with that she is getting more bold. Definitely more supervision. Good Luck!!!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes I am finally having a great connection/bond with Penny. Her training has been spot on, esp since I have switched her to a RAW diet, she seems more focused than she did before. Also having no more issues with her really, she does not wake me up in the middle of the night anymore (thank god!), and she has calmed a lot in the house. I feel that we are both ready... and which ever pup I get would not be coming home till March so there is still several months before the new addition which gives me lots of time to work even more with Penny. 

I am also feeling that a male would be a better fit... Penny actually only has ever met a few females dogs and only has all male doggy friends... The last time she was around a female the other female attacked her over food (there is a thread on that) and hearing horror stories of females fighting to the death sounds like a risk I would rather not take. But I do know people that have multiple female dogs living together and have never personally experienced or word of mouth from friends/family two bitches fighting. 

Would there be something that I could do to make sure that if I do get a female that they would get along? Or is it just up to the dog?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can talk to the breeder that you feel strongly about wanting a male. Just be aware that in that case, if there are no males in the litter that would be a good match, you may have to wait for the next litter. 

I know that with Keeta, bringing another female into the house, especially one with the confidence and pushiness needed to be a SchH dog, would have been a suicidal blood bath, so for me, getting a male was non-negotiable. However I was fully prepared to accept the fact that a given littler may NOT have a male pup that would be a good fit for my situation, and was ready and willing to wait for another litter if that was the case. 

You need to be comfortable with the breeder, and feel that you can discuss any concerns.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on the dogs and their disposition/temperament. I would never bring another female in with what I have now. I wouldn't want to push it.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

You should pick your own pup, with the help of the breeder. 

And you should aim for temperament not coat color. 

And bring your own dog along to make sure they are compatible. For me it doesn't matter about age, some are compatible and some are not. Every pup is different and will have a different reaction with your dog.

I know that sometimes people are better off waiting cos once you get a new pup it is back to the drawing board again and twice the effort and sometimes hard to see the pay off. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Yes *I am finally having a great connection/bond with Penny. Her training has been spot on, esp since I have switched her to a RAW diet, she seems more focused than she did before. Also having no more issues with her really, she does not wake me up in the middle of the night anymore (thank god!), and she has calmed a lot in the house.* I feel that we are both ready... and which ever pup I get would not be coming home till March so there is still several months before the new addition which gives me lots of time to work even more with Penny.
> 
> I am also feeling that a male would be a better fit... Penny actually only has ever met a few females dogs and only has all male doggy friends... The last time she was around a female the other female attacked her over food (there is a thread on that) and hearing horror stories of females fighting to the death sounds like a risk I would rather not take. But I do know people that have multiple female dogs living together and have never personally experienced or word of mouth from friends/family two bitches fighting.
> 
> Would there be something that I could do to make sure that if I do get a female that they would get along? Or is it just up to the dog?


I don't have anything to say about your original post, except congratulations! 
Also I am so glad you and Penny have a connection now and that it sounds like life is easier now with her. Besides the RAW diet change, what else did you change with her?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree with getting a male.. 

I know there are many success stories out there with two+ females, but for me, no way,,to many things I wouldn't want to deal with ..

If you've never had a male, you should experience one All the ones I've had were the best , love my females to. However, with my past female who was king of the castle, even bringing in a marshmellow of an aussie girl, she could at times, be a bear to live with..

With Masi, she's great with my female aussie, who is much older than her, however, Masi isn't a real pushy female either, but when I get another, it will not be a female as long as Masi is here..

I think you should go with a male and congrats


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

VTGirlT said:


> I don't have anything to say about your original post, except congratulations!
> Also I am so glad you and Penny have a connection now and that it sounds like life is easier now with her. Besides the RAW diet change, what else did you change with her?


I really slacked in the NILF department and I realized I was just letting her walk all over me. So she gets nothing for free anymore, no more treats with training she needed to learn that just because we are working on obedience or when I ask her to do something she does not need to get a treat. I also really stepped up on the obedience I work with her twice a day for roughly half an hour each time and she is doing great again. I was also having an issue with her turning around while walking and grab my arms or legs never really doing damage but sometimes it hurt! She has not done that in two weeks  So its been a fantastic change and I know that if I keep at this Penny will be a fantastic dog and really well trained


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> I really slacked in the NILF department and I realized I was just letting her walk all over me. So she gets nothing for free anymore, no more treats with training she needed to learn that just because we are working on obedience or when I ask her to do something she does not need to get a treat. I also really stepped up on the obedience I work with her twice a day for roughly half an hour each time and she is doing great again. I was also having an issue with her turning around while walking and grab my arms or legs never really doing damage but sometimes it hurt! She has not done that in two weeks  So its been a fantastic change and I know that if I keep at this Penny will be a fantastic dog and really well trained


Wow! Glad you found something that works for you guys! Sounds like a success story to me! I really should try NILF with Zelda, sounds like in some ways Penny and her are similar.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! I saw Ex this summer at a Trial. That's very exciting, I had the same problem with male vs. female and am so happy with my male. It's a totally different experience. 

The breeder has Cuervo's litter mate (Capri).


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Good for you! You must be so excited  keep us updated


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

MadLab said:


> You should pick your own pup, with the help of the breeder.


Yeah. With that type of investment you are making, not sure how I'd feel about the breeder just telling me I am getting "this one" & I have no say 


that just seems weird to me


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

InControlK9 said:


> Yeah. With that type of investment you are making, not sure how I'd feel about the breeder just telling me I am getting "this one" & I have no say
> 
> 
> that just seems weird to me


But you should also trust your breeder to know their dogs and who will work best for what you want.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> You should pick your own pup, with the help of the breeder.


I disagree. The breeder, who has been there from conception, knows the puppies better than someone who will see them, at best, for a couple of hours.



> And bring your own dog along to make sure they are compatible.


What? I wouldn't want strange dogs on my property potentially bringing disease with them and riling up the rest of my dogs.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Xeph said:


> I disagree. The breeder, who has been there from conception, knows the puppies better than someone who will see them, at best, for a couple of hours.


But like you guys have stated in other threads.... how well do you really know your pup.. at that young of age... their personality will continue to change

the breeder can say I think this one may be good for you but at the same time.... any of the other pups may be as well... there is just no way of really knowing


but, its his money.. if he is fine with it.. then thats all that matters

Good luck! & post pics!


----------

